# Clean Your Dishwasher With Lemonade Kool-Aid



## Sly Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

You can spend a lot on fancy cleaners to get the scum out of your dishwasher, or you can just pop in two 10-cent bags of lemonade Kool-Aid in the soap dispenser.

READ MORE
http://consumerist.com/2011/01/clean-your-dishwasher-with-kool-aid.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 3, 2013)

If the dishwasher gets the dishes clean doesn't it clean itself at the same time?


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> If the dishwasher gets the dishes clean doesn't it clean itself at the same time?



Sorry, can not answer that question.  

Sound off in the comments

Scroll down to the Comments section and ask your question there.  Thanks

http://consumerist.com/2011/01/07/clean-your-dishwasher-with-kool-aid/


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

Lemons, in general, are great for cleaning both body and bath.  Never thought about Kool-Aid, though...


----------



## Anne (Jul 3, 2013)

I read that bits of food & grease get in the bottom areas and you have to clean that out.  Vinegar should work, but I wondered if it might cause some rust??


----------



## Anne (Jul 3, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> If the dishwasher gets the dishes clean doesn't it clean itself at the same time?



I've pondered that question, also........


----------

